

UseTheSource House Rules - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2011/06/usethsource-house-rules.html

======
random42
I lot of rules are related to avoid gaming the system (and have severe
consequences on breaking them). I wonder if its possible to validate the input
for these rules programatically?

~~~
jgrahamc
I think so because recruiters/agencies are similar to spammers in this context
and similar techniques can be used to remove them.

~~~
random42
Sure, Machine learning algorithms can be applied to detect spams and
recruiters, but I am talking about having a structure of the job application,
like having mandatory fields for company name, location etc., instead of
having them in free flow text of job description. It would also make for an
easier read.

------
rglullis
John, do you have any plans to turn UseTheSource into a "serious" business, or
it is more of a community-building exercise?

The reason I ask is because it seems that you and I (with job4dev) are running
in a very similar space for pretty much the same audience. If you are not
planning to turn it into a "pay to post" service, it looks like it would be
mutually beneficial if we could join forces.

~~~
jgrahamc
It's an experiment. I don't know where it will go.

~~~
rglullis
Ok. Then my question is "what is it that you are experimenting with?"

Is it something you are making to learn/improve your Arc skills? Or is it an
experiment to measure your pull with the HN community?

~~~
jgrahamc
I thought there was pent up demand to access the HN community for job listings
other than YC-companies and as a hiring manager I think there are better
outlets than the current job boards. Figured I'd see what happens with an HN-
focused job board.

~~~
rglullis
Sorry for keep nagging you about it. I certainly agree that the current job
boards are not satisfactory. And you are absolutely correct about the demand
here on HN, the "who's hiring?" threads should be more than enough proof of
it.

But at the same time, I wish that we find a way to work together, if anything
just to avoid fragmentation of the userbase. Job4dev is not HN-exclusive, but
we make a regular effort to make sure that the listings we have are relevant
for the type of candidate that is a member of HN.

------
gregschlom
> 4\. Do not use the same password on UseTheSource as you use on Hacker News.
> That's silly and dangerous.

You're not storing the passwords in plaintext, right? They are being salted
and encrypted with a one way hash, aren't they?

~~~
jgrahamc
They are not stored in plaintext, but that wasn't the motivation for putting
that item in the house rules. No matter how I store them I could still see
them, and you shouldn't be trusting me (or anyone else) with the same password
used on a different site.

